# Music via DVD player vs via CD player



## louisp (Apr 4, 2011)

I would like to know if my aged Denon 2200 would produce better CD output than a Blu-Ray or Toshiba HD DVD player?

What's your opinion?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Most decent BlueRay/DVD players will do as good a job playing cds as a stand alone CD player but again there are expensive CD players out there that will have better DACs built in than the receiver. It also depends on the connection you use (digital or analog).


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I fully agree with Tony's post.
Cheers,
JJ


----------

